# Rod Gray of Pellet Envy...



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2009)

Rod was on the KCBS board for the past few years in a "volunteer position" and just posted on his blog that he has resigned his post.  It was not his usually in-depth post...I have secured him for an interview this coming Tuesday on the show to get the scoop.  

STAY TUNED!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 13, 2009)

Sound to me like he just threw his hands up and said #$ck this.  If you read between the lines you can sort of figure out what is going on.  He was the only cook on the board which sucks.  Sounds like the whole thing is about to implode.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 13, 2009)

Looked like they were trying to invoke some B.S. conflict of interest rule saying that if you're on the board, you can't compete in KCBS contests or something to that effect.  

Its sad to see Rod go.  He was a great asset to KCBS in representing the interest of all members including cooks.  He will be missed.


----------



## Unity (Jun 13, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> if you're on the board, you can't compete in KCBS contests


That's nuts. 

I've seen it before, it starts with a bunch of enthusiasts having fun together, next their little organization grows to corporate proportions, and then it gets taken over by business types. Some of 'em are probably vegans.

--John


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, it seems Rod has a new post on his blog to follow up his original blog post announcing his resignation....WOW!

http://pelletenvy.blogspot.com/

This should make for a good interview tomorrow night!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow is right.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 15, 2009)

Double wow.
I wonder who it could be? :roll:


----------



## Unity (Jun 15, 2009)

--John


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 15, 2009)

Unity said:
			
		

> --John



Exactly what I was thinking, but with MJ.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 15, 2009)

What if I said that board member needed to be outed so that KCBS members can vote his/her arse out!  I'm just saying what if, mind you!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Its nice to hear how someone really feels


----------

